# STEVE JUSTAS SINGLES POWERLIFTING ROUTINE



## SOUTHMAN

ok heres an interesting approach to a strength routine when training 3 lifts as in power lifting. Ive taken this straight from ROCK IRON STEEL steve's book.

Workout strategy 1

1# train every other day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year.

2#train bench squat, bench deadlift, bench squat ect every other day

3# Do 25 singles with a minute to two minutes rest between each lift in the deadlift and squat. Do 12 singles on bench every squat and deadlift day.

Mon - squat 25 singles, bench 12 singles

tues off,

weds - deadlift 25 singles, bench 12 singles

thurs-off

fri-squat 25 singles, bench 12 singles

sat off

sun- deadlift 25 singles, bench 12 singles.

4# every week add 20lbs to your squat and dead and 10lbs to your bench

5#every month max out in each lift and if the poundages your using in your weekly workout are over 70% adjust and decrease your weight to match. if the weight is under 70% of your max, add weight to your weekly workouts and adjust. This way you stay in your target of 70% max in workouts

workout strategy 2

1#Lift everyday, every week, all year

2#do four singles in each lift with one to two minutes rest between each single and go from one lift to the next quickly, start with the squat, then bench then dead. Use 70% of your max

3# add 5lbs to your bench every 3 days add 10lbs to your squat and dead every 4 days

4# Max out in all lifts every 3 weeks if the poundages your using in your weekly workout are over 70% adjust and decrease your weight to match. if the weight is under 70% of your max, add weight to your weekly workouts and adjust. This will keep you in your target zone. Concentrate on speed when performing the lifts during your daily workout.

Steve justas accomplishments

olympic bar deadlift 330lbs for 30 reps

deadlift off 8 inch block 700lbs 3 reps

bench 400lbs 1 rep

half squat 800lbs 20 reps

back lift 3100lbs 35 reps

steve does some weird as **** lifts


----------



## DoubleDcups

Youtube Steve Justa if you havent already done so, the guy is a ****ing LEGEND.

http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_query=steve+justa&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## tommy28

you're just jealous, dutch!!


----------



## supercell

Burnout springs to mind and very quickly too. Wouldn't work for me, I like my rest. 2g of gear weekly and you may recover in time for the next workout.

J


----------



## Guest

PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Both the routine and the man are ridiculas, absalute quality!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

i thought of burnout when i first read it. Steve mentioned in the book he has never used gear.

Im pretty certain that steve's lifts are real because of who told me about him but yeah his **** on you tube is weird.

I wouldnt be happy if my car broke down on his land lol


----------



## DoubleDcups

Steve is actually legit, his book is one of the most respected tomes in the iron game.

If you havent read it, grab it, its up there with Dinosaur Training and the like.

But yeah, he is a **** nut LOL


----------



## tommy28

dutch_scott said:


> dammit, even on the net im easy to read!!!!! :thumb:


You're an open book dutch.

Don't hate the playa, hate the game!


----------

